# Tritt ins Leere. Freilaufproblem?



## coaster (27. Januar 2018)

Mein Sohn hat das Clean Freilaufritzel und die Clean Kurbel im Clean Rahmen mit den beiden Umlaufröllchen hinten. Kette ist normal gespannt. Ab und zu beim Treter tritt er ins Leere. Könnten das die Sperrklinken sein? Ist das reparabel oder muss da ein neuer rein?


----------



## Hoffes (27. Januar 2018)

Kracht es oder so ?

Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen mit ins leere Treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (27. Januar 2018)

Knackt kurz leise und ca 3/4 Umdrehung der Kurbel ohne Antritt des Hinterrad. Dann greift er wieder. Wie bei einem alten Freecoaster früher.  Wenn die Klinken kaputt sind ist das doch eher ständig. Oder? Frag mich ob das evtl. auch an dem Spannsystem liegen kann.


----------



## coaster (27. Januar 2018)

Ist saublöd beim Anlauf. Schüchtert ein.


----------



## Hoffes (28. Januar 2018)

Ist eine dicke Kmc Kette drauf ?


Hatte schon erlebt das bei gesteckten Ritzeln die Kette auf dem Verschlussring auflag und deswegen übersprang


----------



## coaster (28. Januar 2018)

Nein ist die schmale Kmc


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo!Ich hatte bei meinem clean Freilaufritzel genau das selbe Problem,es sind die Sperrklinken,das Bike hatte ich neu gekauft und dier Freilauf war leider schon nach ca.2 Monaten defekt und 2 Sperrklinken sind immer wieder durchgerutscht!!!Der neue Steck-Freilauf von clean soll ja angeblich der beste Freilauf momentan auf dem Markt sein,aber halten tut er leider nur genauso kurz wie alle anderen...ist halt leider ein sehr stark beanspruchtetes Teil am Trial Bike und geht leider öfters mal kaputt...ich selber hatte schon 4 Freiläufe in nur 2 Jahren geschrottet....
Reparieren geht zwahr,ist aber nicht einfach und benötigt viel Geduld und Fingerfertigkeit,es gibt Youtube Videos darüber;-)!Ich habe meinen defekten Freilauf gratis ersetzt bekommen,da es noch über Garantie bei clean läuft und mein Zwischenhändler den defekten direkt an clean selber geschickt hat um ihre Produkte zu verbessern und Haltbarkeits-Fehler in Zukunft zu vermeiden;-)!


----------



## LucasL (30. Januar 2018)

Der Clean ist soweit ich weiß baugleich mit dem Monty und der hat bei mir gerade mal 5 Monate gehalten und hatte dann genau dieses Problem. Hab ihn mal geöffnet und es befanden sich viele kleine Metallsplitter im Freilauf und die Verzahnung war völlig hinüber. Hab ihn ganz vorschriftsgemäß eingefahren und alles. Die Verzahnung ist durch die vielen Einrastpunkte (135 meine ich) aber auch echt fein. Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich mit dem Echo TR. Ich fahre jetzt seit über einem Jahr den Jitsie mit 108 clicks und bin sehr zufrieden (90 kg und fahre 3-4 mal die Woche).


----------



## BLACKMETALTRIAL (30. Januar 2018)

Ja,bei meinem Ersatzbike fahre ich auch den Jitsie mit 108 Klicks und der hält sehr gut;-)!Naja,hab jetzt den neuen clean Freilauf montiert und hoffe er hält etwas länger....,da bei meinem clean K1 Steck-system kaum ein anderer Freilauf(Wie z.B.der Jitsie)passen würde...


----------



## Hoffes (1. Februar 2018)

Finde lustig wie so Aussagen von Freiläufe gegeben werden obwohl die Produkte nicht lange auf dem Markt sind 

Versprochen wurde schon oft das non Plus Ultra nur geliefert wurde es selten. 

Freihlauf ist das Parade Beispiel. 

Try all hatte immer Probleme 
Monty hatte mal bessere mal schlechtere 
White Industrie war gut und man könnte alles wechseln leider schwerer wie die Konkurrenz 
Crewkerz hatte auch ein paar Ausfälle von den ich weiß. 


Ich fahre aktuell auch den Jitsie und bin zufrieden 

Nur mit meinen 70-75kg+ordentliche Technik bin ich auch nicht die Referenz wenn es um Freiläufe killen geht 


Nur fallt mir bitte nicht auf alle versprechen der trialmarken rein die testen leider viel zu wenig. 

Das sieht man meist wie schnell aus Prototyp Serie wird


----------

